# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  giúp mình với, mình đang làm hội thảo mà lỗi font, cần font Vni 51 Anna Nicole NF gấp

## rocodie

giúp mình với, mình đang làm hội thảo mà lỗi font, cần font vni 51 anna nicole nf gấp. các bạn tìm giúp mình với, chiều nay là mình phải làm rồi, hic hic (nếu ko đúng box thì admin thông cảm, em đang vội)

----------

